# Hilfe mit Netlimiter



## matze_ (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich habe eine Frage und zwar brauche ich Hilfe mit Netlimiter. Ich möchte bei einem Programm bei mir auf den Rechner unterbinden das es auf bestimmte Ports im Internet zugreift. Also quasi nur den Opload des Programms der Download soll so bleiben.

Was muss ich den da genau bei den Filter einstellen ich check das nicht mit local und remote 

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

mfg
matze


----------

